# With all the people having a bad opener....



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Who had a great opener?!

I DID!

Best in the past 5 years.

We saw enough birds to limit out 5 men within an hour, tons of roosters.

Anyways, 1 hour of hunting. Dog did amazing, started fetching instead of sitting on the birds, had about 12 perfect points.

Also, This was all done on public land.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I sure did. We had a four man limit in about three hours Saturday, and we got nine on Sunday before it started raining so hard we decided to quit. Lots of nice flushes and retrieves and lots of birds. Other than getting soaked on Sunday, we had a great opener.








[/img]


----------

